# wg111v2 cantenna problems

## 666threesixes666

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225851

as you can tell, i am experiencing this bug posted on launchpad.  my network manager version is 0.9.8.0.  i am using a wep hex key.  problem was present in 0.9.6.x series for me.

----------

## turtles

Thats a pretty old ubuntu bug.

so  *Quote:*   

> The RTL8187 wireless driver connects fine and works on .... startup, but it stops working after 2 minutes

 

Are you using supported chip?

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187

you could post the output of 

```
lspci | grep 'Network'
```

and 

```
grep 'RTL8' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## 666threesixes666

its not THAT apparent of a bug...  switching to persistent naming REALLY threw a wrench in the gears....  switching back to wlan0 brought the bug back down to a dull roar.  6 hours per disconnect opposed to loading 1 page then getting kicked.

RTL8187L is the chip wg111v2 uses.  i have another thread similar to this one though spawned for other reasons.  i was just "chatting" that i had unmasked & installed latest networkmanager & wpa supplicant to try to address it.  neither fixed it, and its still broken on some level...  though no longer ridiculous to deal with.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958734-highlight-.html

----------

## turtles

What happens if you just disable wicd and networkmamanger and configure the network manually and without encryption?

Is the bug affected by the access point regulatory domain being the same as your card?

----------

## 666threesixes666

the AP does not belong to me.  & i dont know how to manually config wifi.  i had only gotten wireless networking up and running at the advent of network manager at the end of the 2.6 series of kernels.  (though i am not opposed to manually testing if i am given commands to do so, and it is a manual ip configuration, i dont like showing up on dhcp tables.)  its totally a driver bug, my ath5k works like a charm for the aircrack suite, and the cantenna flips out.  the cards only 10 bones on ebay, wg111 v2....  looks like this

http://support.netgear.com/images/wg111v2_tcm122-54169.gif

i have 2 of them, id GIVE one to a driver developer for the cost of shipping, though at that point you could have one in your hands from ebay (or any other net wifi gear retailer) for the same price.

----------

## turtles

Strange.. Looks like gimp has a dep on dev-libs/dbus-glib.

I have had problems with gimp bringing in weird dependencies.

like webkit.

----------

## 666threesixes666

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided comes in handy to tell portage ive installed what ever it wants....

your gimp problem probably has to do with your use flags.  your post was completely random and off topic of this thread turtles.  where are you going with this?

----------

## turtles

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> your post was completely random and off topic of this thread turtles.  where are you going with this?

 

 :Laughing:   Ha funny off topic indeed! I thought I was in another thread!

For testing the usb wifi card I would use an unencrypted AP

Here is a link to manual network config:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

In the terminal I would modprobe -r  the driver. Then reload it to watch for errors.

Check dmesg while you are going through the steps.

The Gentoo wiki was not loading well for me today check out this guide here for a manual config:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless

----------

## 666threesixes666

ok before i even get into your response....  aircrack works a charm with ath5k, and not at all for rtl8187...  connections are solid ath5k and spotty for rtl8187...    this is all before ever connecting to anything....    at least your pointing to a source with some info on my problem....  per arch wiki 

 *Quote:*   

>  What to do if your connection always times out?
> 
> The open source driver suffers from a lot of tx excessive retries and invalid misc errors for some unknown reason, resulting in a lot of packet loss and it keeps disconnecting, some times instantly. 

 

----------

